

Review My Startup: Feedbeater - diffbot
http://www.feedbeater.com
FeedBeater is an intelligent service that allows anyone to syndicate any URL with zero configuration and no registration. With Feedbeater, users no longer have to rely on sites to generate an RSS feed.
======
babyshake
Where's the service going to go from here? A good start, but I'd like to see
it help me with something that other services don't already solve.

------
johns
Beat it?!?

